

Epic Biking App Marries Game Mechanics with Excercise - consultutah
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/epic-biking/id391318109?mt=8

======
consultutah
Maybe not nearly as cool as this: [http://gizmodo.com/5646063/how-to-use-your-
iphone-as-a-bike-...](http://gizmodo.com/5646063/how-to-use-your-iphone-as-a-
bike-computer)

But Epic Biking brings game mechanics into cycling by adding OpenFeint
integration. It is pretty cool to see how well... Ok, really how poorly I do
in relationship with other cyclists around the world.

This app was written with Corona from AnscaMobile.com. If anyone cares to hear
about the experience, I'd love to share. Let me know what you'd like to know
about.

Here are a few promo codes for those that are interested:

JYT77EJEAFTP HAJR9JNN9XFT YL7RN6K3FHWJ 3XR3J64WRTJP 39WTMNE4RNNK

Please rate the app. Thanks!

